# Speakon, banana plug or wire?



## JLNorthGA (Jul 30, 2012)

My new monitor amplifier has a choice of banana plug (or bare wire) or speakON connectors for the amplifier out plugs.

I thought it would be a choice of TRS or banana plugs, but it is speakON instead. Stripped the ends of two TRS connectors for the concert this past weekend, so no problem. I'll happily buy some speakON ends - if y'all think that is a better way to go. Otherwise, I can always get some banana plugs.


----------



## chausman (Jul 30, 2012)

I personally prefer SpeakOn, but is this amp installed in a rack somewhere, or is it being set up/tore down for specific events?


----------



## traxman25 (Jul 30, 2012)

Personally I'm a big fan of SpeakON for anything that is regularly plugged and unplugged. It is a positive locking connector that does not power until it is in the locked position. Baring the connector being broken (which I have seen) it can't vibrate loose or fall out of the socket. There's also no exposed contacts to electrocute those who are "troubleshooting in a hurry" (or shouldn't be in the back of a cabinet to start with).


----------



## JLNorthGA (Jul 30, 2012)

chausman said:


> I personally prefer SpeakOn, but is this amp installed in a rack somewhere, or is it being set up/tore down for specific events?



I have a portable rack that I built. The amp lives in the rack. I put it away between concerts.


----------



## chausman (Jul 30, 2012)

JLNorthGA said:


> I have a portable rack that I built. The amp lives in the rack. I put it away between concerts.



Then I would suggest SpeakOn.


----------



## museav (Jul 30, 2012)

I would guess the outputs are SpeakOn and five way binding posts, in which case I would say skip the banana and bare wire options and consider SpeakOns for portable or tour type applications and terminal or spade lugs for permanent installation.


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Jul 30, 2012)

I go speakon anyday. Really reliable, rugged etc. I have had problems using trs connectors when the ground connection would be intermittent. And bare wires is just begging for a short circuit.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 30, 2012)

JLNorthGA said:


> ... I'll happily buy some speakON ends - if y'all think that is a better way to go. Otherwise, I can always get some banana plugs.


Other prerequisite questions:

What connectors do your monitor loudspeakers use? 
Do you have an existing stock of speaker cables, or are you starting from scratch? 
Are you bringing the connections out to a patch panel on the back of the rack?


----------



## museav (Jul 30, 2012)

gcpsoundlight said:


> I go speakon anyday. Really reliable, rugged etc. I have had problems using trs connectors when the ground connection would be intermittent. And bare wires is just begging for a short circuit.


I've seen mono 1/4" TS outputs on amp outputs but I don't think I've ever seen balanced mono or unbalanced two channel TRS connections on amp outputs. Since you are terminating bare wires inside the Neutrik, with both the SpeakOn and the binding posts one has to be careful to terminate them correctly and avoid shorts. Using lugs on the conductors at the amp rather than just the bare wire can prevent many of the potential problems with bare wires, provide a connection that is secure and yet allow easy testing and measurement, but that approach is not amenable to connections that have to often be made and broken. So I agree that what may be the best option can depend on the application and use.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Jul 31, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Other prerequisite questions:
> 
> What connectors do your monitor loudspeakers use?
> Do you have an existing stock of speaker cables, or are you starting from scratch?
> Are you bringing the connections out to a patch panel on the back of the rack?



1. TRS.
2. We've got some TRS, but you can never have enough cable. The monitor amp is new.
3. No patch panel, just coming off the back of the amp and going to the speakers.


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have NEVER seen TRS used for speaker connection, TS, yes, but never TRS.

In general I prefer Speakon, and I'd be hesitant about a non locking connector in a situation where the cable can be subjected to strain - direct to the back of a portable rack meets this definition...


----------



## JohnD (Jul 31, 2012)

The great thing about the speakon connector is that it is a LOCKING connector, the bad thing is that it is locking. Make sure all your helpers know to unlock it first.


----------



## venuetech (Jul 31, 2012)

JohnD said:


> The great thing about the speakon connector is that it is a LOCKING connector, the bad thing is that it is locking. Make sure all your helpers know to unlock it first.



I have had vidiots take apart an xlr, leaving the shell in the camera. (nothing was wrong with the camera's "push" tab )
It was a face palm moment when I found that the cameraman had left my cable for me minus the shell.


----------



## Lambda (Aug 1, 2012)

If you're going to be connecting/disconnecting often, a self-contained plug like the speakon or TS would be ideal. My vote is for speakon, it's locking, durable, and can't confused with signal like TS can. 


venuetech said:


> I have had vidiots take apart an xlr, leaving the shell in the camera. (nothing was wrong with the camera's "push" tab )
> It was a face palm moment when I found that the cameraman had left my cable for me minus the shell.


What... Really? That's just... wow.


----------



## museav (Aug 2, 2012)

Lambda said:


> If you're going to be connecting/disconnecting often, a self-contained plug like the speakon or TS would be ideal. My vote is for speakon, it's locking, durable, and can't confused with signal like TS can.


Just wanted to point out that there are locking 1/4" chassis mount receptacles. This is something I have mixed views on in regards to some applications while it is often advantageous to have a locking connector that is no easily pulled out, there is also a point where it may be better for the connection to disengage befor damage occurs to the cable, connector, plate or device. For example, on a stage wall plate you don't want slight pulls on a cable causing a disconnect or poor connection but you also don't want somebody to trip over the cable and hurt themselves or damage the wall plate. The ideal might be connections that would 'lock' in place but then disengage when sufficient force to potentially cause injury or damage was applied, but I have yet to find those.

The potential TS versus TRS confusion seems clearly reflected in this thread but the reality is that you can use TS-TS, TRS-TRS, TS-TRS or TRS-TS cables for TS-TS connections, the problem is usually with TRS-TRS connections or going between TS and TRS connections.


----------



## chausman (Aug 2, 2012)

museav said:


> Just wanted to point out that there are locking 1/4" chassis mount receptacles. This is something I have mixed views on in regards to some applications while it is often advantageous to have a locking connector that is no easily pulled out, there is also a point where it may be better for the connection to disengage befor damage occurs to the cable, connector, plate or device. For example, on a stage wall plate you don't want slight pulls on a cable causing a disconnect or poor connection but you also don't want somebody to trip over the cable and hurt themselves or damage the wall plate. The ideal might be connections that would 'lock' in place but then disengage when sufficient force to potentially cause injury or damage was applied, but I have yet to find those.



Let's not forget the people who don't think to push the little red tab before yanking the cord out. I'm not sure if it's just because they are new, but whatever was installed in my middle school is a locking TRS, but it does have a fair amount of "give" and I have seen many band students use brute force to pull them out, but haven't seen anything break.


----------



## Aman121 (Aug 3, 2012)

I go Speakon any day of the week, they guy I got my speakers off of used 1/4 inch but thats just asking for trouble IMO. I once had a 1/4 inch plug pulled halfway out of a socket and short the line back to the power amp. Luckily the amp was fused but still, not fun. I honestly want to whack whoever came up with the idea of using 1/4 inch for everything audio- they were just telephone patch connectors and weren't ever meant for anything else.......


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Aug 6, 2012)

If it is installed and never messed with, just go banana (Mouser 74-5791 (black) and 174-5795 (red).

If it gets messed with, go banana to a SpeakOn panel on the rack. Eventually a SpeakOn will wear out or get broken. Much better that it's a panel SpeakOn that you can replace yourself for $5 than an amp mounted SpeakOn that will have to go to a repair center and cost you $100.


----------



## museav (Aug 7, 2012)

TimmyP1955 said:


> If it is installed and never messed with, just go banana (Mouser 74-5791 (black) and 174-5795 (red).


Lugs for permanent installs and SpeakOns for temporary applications are pretty much the accepted practices for professional audio. I have bananas on my home stereo speakers as that is all they will accept but I would never use them on one of my installed commercial systems.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Aug 12, 2012)

museav said:


> Lugs for permanent installs and SpeakOns for temporary applications are pretty much the accepted practices for professional audio. I have bananas on my home stereo speakers as that is all they will accept but I would never use them on one of my installed commercial systems.



I find the failure (as in poor connection) rate of screw and clamp terminals to be higher than that of a GOOD banana (those I mentioned - only). Plus, bananas offer faster, tool free swap-outs and reconfigurations. However if the install in question has dozens of connections, the time required to solder bananas would be quite a burden.


----------



## techieman33 (Aug 12, 2012)

TimmyP1955 said:


> I find the failure (as in poor connection) rate of screw and clamp terminals to be higher than that of a GOOD banana (those I mentioned - only). Plus, bananas offer faster, tool free swap-outs and reconfigurations. However if the install in question has dozens of connections, the time required to solder bananas would be quite a burden.



It wouldn't really take that much longer to solder them. And if your having to open the rack up to check connections all the time you would make that time back up pretty quickly.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Aug 13, 2012)

I went with SpeakOn connectors. I was in a music store in Metro Atlanta weekend before this past one. I was surprised at the price to buy two connectors!. Anyway - I bought two connectors - and some other supplies we needed.


----------

